# Black Vostok Diver



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's my black faced Amphibia with the original Poljot strap. The stitching was white, but a little attention with a red Bic biro and it looks not bad IMHO. Roy was kind enough to send me a new bezel for this one after I had a very close encounter with a wall and wrecked the original. Photo taken inside an ice cream box!.. was playing last night with different lighting effects.










Best

Richard


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch









Who's wearing the fishnets in the background







?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

That'd be Kylie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Who's wearing the fishnets in the background


Is it a mirror?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

AAhhhh Kylie























Very good live (and in the flesh) she is too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Kylie in an ice-cream box?









Now there's a thought


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Rich









Getting away from Kylie







That looks really good with "biroed" strap.

Anyway, back to Kylie









MIKE..


----------

